# Which calls to go to next?



## DRuff2 (Mar 21, 2012)

So I'm deciding which calls I wana give a try next. Ice ran pretty much all of zinks lineup. Been through all of echo/rnt which is what I'm currently running (xlt and a daisy cutter) but just like seein what else is out there. I started off blowin double reeds but have grown to like the singles. Anybody have any suggestions on which companies to test out next?


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have great experiences with GK Calls. Very versatile call lineup and a quality product. Plus they are a Michigan based company!  Spend some time with multiple calls and see what is comfortable. Being comfortable and confident in your call is beneficial. Feel free to p.m. me if any questions...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

I would recommend you just not call and let me do that part 

But for real, you should try a Hobo prime meat or ICU2. I really wanna try both of those so let me know when you get them.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

RM gold digger. It will be my next call for sure. It's a bad little call 2x as good as my Daisy cutter.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Why not try Quackerattacker calls? A couple others I have heard good things about are Betts and Winglock.


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Field Proven high end stuff - Haydel "Red Legs" (the best 34.00 You'll ever spend on a call). Paul Kingyon, if you can find one... I've run two of them since 1989, and will continue to do so till the *** end blows off them! Lol. Lots of good calls on the market these days.


----------



## NorthNH603 (Aug 10, 2013)

I became a big fan of these while living in South Carolina

http://www.biglakeduckcalls.com


----------



## grabbingills87 (Dec 30, 2013)

fowl obsession makes some pretty sweet calls I picked one up from them last year at woods n water.


----------



## DRuff2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Nuff Daddy said:


> RM gold digger. It will be my next call for sure. It's a bad little call 2x as good as my Daisy cutter.


I run the dc and echo xlt now. What is rm? Lol


----------



## DRuff2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Wolverine423 said:


> Field Proven high end stuff - Haydel "Red Legs" (the best 34.00 You'll ever spend on a call). Paul Kingyon, if you can find one... I've run two of them since 1989, and will continue to do so till the *** end blows off them! Lol. Lots of good calls on the market these days.


I've thought about givin Gk a try but haven't heard much about their duck calls...only goose calls


I love the fp goose calls but am not a big fan of their duck calls. Just don't fit my style for some reason. I've been hearin a lot about lares. Anybody have any experience with them?


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

DRuff2 said:


> I run the dc and echo xlt now. What is rm? Lol




http://www.rmcustomcalls.com/rm_web_site__004.htm


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

I second the GK calls! I have a MK-1 prototype single reed and a Lyncb Mob Jezebel in a double reed and LOVE them both! And- like said before- both Michigan made calls!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Bertslash said:


> I second the GK calls! I have a MK-1 prototype single reed and a Lyncb Mob Jezebel in a double reed and LOVE them both! And- like said before- both Michigan made calls!


Not exactly. But it is what it is. Neither of these two mentioned build any of their calls. But they both have good calls no doubt about it. 
Good luck with your search.........
Smoke


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I know Lynch mobs are built by Zink in Ohio, but who builds GK calls?


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

lab1 said:


> Why not try Quackerattacker calls?


I'll second that. The Timber X-Treme is one flat out "ducky" call.


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

DRuff2 said:


> I've thought about givin Gk a try but haven't heard much about their duck calls...only goose calls
> 
> 
> I love the fp goose calls but am not a big fan of their duck calls. Just don't fit my style for some reason. I've been hearin a lot about lares. Anybody have any experience with them?


I too have been hearing about Lares. Having 3 boys, there's always a home for a call...lol. I think I'm going to give one of them Lares a go. Always enjoy runn'n a new call.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

DRuff2 said:


> I run the dc and echo xlt now. What is rm? Lol


Google RM customs calls. They only have 3 duck calls that they make. The gold digger is the only call of theirs I've tried, but it seems to be the general consensus that that is the best one. They are on hold right now so they can catch up on all the orders they have been getting. I felt it was a lot like my Daisy cutter, just way smoother and was just downright ducky.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Nuff Daddy said:


> Google RM customs calls. They only have 3 duck calls that they make. The gold digger is the only call of theirs I've tried, but it seems to be the general consensus that that is the best one. They are on hold right now so they can catch up on all the orders they have been getting. I felt it was a lot like my Daisy cutter, just way smoother and was just downright ducky.


Ron makes some fantastic duck calls. I've had both styles, new and old, of his Gold Digger. Great calls.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't get it. been using the same call for forty years on the bay. don't even know what brand it is.BLACK THINGY OLT?


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

mi duckdown said:


> I don't get it. been using the same call for forty years on the bay. don't even know what brand it is.BLACK THINGY OLT?


If it's a keyhole you could get 10x as much as you paid for it right now. Probably more.


----------

